# painting/coloring rod blanks



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Any advise on what to use or not to use and how it holds up would be helpful.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Read you can get them painted at any auto body shop,holds up well


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I read something about tinting permagloss, but I'm not sure if it's for just recoloring a small area.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

saw a video by Ken Preston where he tinted epoxy and then coated the entire rod to change the color. THis avoids the use of spraying, but I would think it would have the disadvantage of adding weight and changing the casting characteristics of the rod. It looked good on the video.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This is what I did. I bought a can of Dupli-color automotive lacquer from Advance Auto Parts (most any auto parts store will carry this). I also got a can of their clear coat. Since I was painting a fiberglass rod, I could lightly sand it without damaging the blank. After the light sanding, I used denatured alcohol to clean the blank. Then I put on two coats of primer, let eat coat dry, and sanded between coats. I then did an initial coat of the color paint, let it dry, sanded it, coated again, sanded, etc. I did that 4 times, and wet sanded the last two coats with 1000 grit paper. After that I put on 3 coats of clear coat, wet sanding between each coat, and then one final coat. 

This whole process takes about a week or so to let everything dry and sufficiently harden for sanding. This worked very well for me. If you're trying to paint a graphite rod, do not sand it first. Graphite blanks can't hold up to sanding like a fiberglass blank will.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Use KlassKote. You can either spray the rod with KrylonFusion and cover with clear KlassKote, or use a colored KlassKote epoxy.

Krylon and KlassKote are flexible, and will hold up to the flexing of the rod. Some paints might crack and chip if the rod is flexed.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Ian give me a call I can walk you through several different ways that I've done it.

Ed


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks every one I’m going to try some of these techniques next weekend, hopefully.


----------

